# Audi TT vs Honda Civic Type R



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I wont bother doing the ''i dont normally do this'' crap, but I had some right fun last night with a Honda Civic Type R.

Basically, he was behind me, then the lights changed, so he jumped lanes to run up next to me, looked at me, and smiled.

The lights changed to green, and he held on for about 1 second, then I completely left him. It was pouring with rain, so the TT was loving it.

After that, I let him catch up again, and call it a day, but no. He had a run up and raced up to the side of me, so I floored and pulled ahead.

Great bit of fun, and has restored my faith in the TT again. I know the Honda has less power, but its lighter 2WD hatchback, so seeing him off was very good.

Anyway, thats my lot. :-*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

im glad you said that coz i've been getting stick from my mates coz they reckon the Type R is faster than a TT.

Is your TT remapped?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Last week I had a race with both a civic type r and an e36 m3, i would say i was quicker than the m3, but the civic had the edge on me, only just though, im talking splitting hairs here, my car is standard, so when i chip it, i should leave them all for dust..


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

qstix said:


> Last week I had a race with both a civic type r and an e36 m3, i would say i was quicker than the m3, but the civic had the edge on me, only just though, im talking splitting hairs here, my car is standard, so when i chip it, i should leave them all for dust..


get a remap then go looking for him :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> im glad you said that coz i've been getting stick from my mates coz they reckon the Type R is faster than a TT.
> 
> Is your TT remapped?


Have a look at his spec list at the bottom of his post :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > im glad you said that coz i've been getting stick from my mates coz they reckon the Type R is faster than a TT.
> ...


Your so observant!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

tiTTy said:


> I wont bother doing the ''i dont normally do this'' crap, but I had some right fun last night with a Honda Civic Type R.
> 
> Basically, he was behind me, then the lights changed, so he jumped lanes to run up next to me, looked at me, and smiled.
> 
> ...


It's all in the SS Gear Knob, M8 :lol: no contest IMO 

Joe


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

evryone has given me a hard time that the type r is quicker than the tt because it is front wheel drive??


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

On my way back from UK Performance today some joker in a Focus ST had a go, I think he's still at the lights with his wheels spinning. Dont you just love damp, greasy Yorkshire Autumn roads combined with Quattro and Sports Haldex! :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Leg.

Gunna get my windows tinted. I have an Avus QS, every1 cans ee in my boot! Think the tints will complementt the black roof too!

What shade are yours?

Do you get any bother


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> Leg.
> 
> Gunna get my windows tinted. I have an Avus QS, every1 cans ee in my boot! Think the tints will complementt the black roof too!
> 
> ...


Last time I saw Legs TT the windows were not tinted :?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

they look pretty tinted in his sig pic? :?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

As you can see from my username, I'm a Honda boy .. well, I 'was' :lol: Owned a superchipped '93 Jap 2.2VTEC Prelude then slid down to a '96 UK Civic VTi. In the market for a new toy, so I test drove a '05 Civic TypeR against a '02 TTC 225 .. no contest - TT for me all the way from now on! 

Without a decent LSD, the TypeR just spins its front wheels (owners on forums complain about going through tyres like there's no tomorrow) and it's difficult to get the power down on all but the driest days. IMHO, Honda have tried to capitalise on the TypeR phenomena by putting a great engine into a family hatchback - they should've stuck to their heritage. The surefootedness (spelling :? ) of the early Hondas is lost and the TypeR feels 'twitchy' at speeds.

The TT .. well, do I really have to explain to you lot . . eh, no! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> The TT .. well, do I really have to explain to you lot . . eh, no! :lol: :lol:


No but feel free to have a go :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Leg.
> ...


Nope not tinted, it was a very sunny day when I took those photos and the building next to the car was bright white as well so I assume thats why they look tinted.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

looks 8)

Want to get mine done anyway!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> On my way back from UK Performance today some joker in a Focus ST had a go, I think he's still at the lights with his wheels spinning. Dont you just love damp, greasy Yorkshire Autumn roads combined with Quattro and Sports Haldex!  :lol:


Hi Rich, yes I do 

I couldn't make it today; raging toothache all through Friday night and probably not good company as a result.

Anything to report? Wish I'd been there.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > The TT .. well, do I really have to explain to you lot . . eh, no! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :? :lol: ok .. my past experiences with forced induction has been supercharged (AE92 Corolla GTi 16V) rather than turbo and so lag was something I hadn't felt before .. it feels like it takes an age for anything to happen between foot down to go, however I know changing the DV helps reduce this - goody!! 8) Anyway, that's more of a Super vs Turbo debate for another day..!

The last TT I drove (X reg 225 with 101K) , by comparison, still felt tight and sure through the gears (oh the joy) and the steering was direct and responsive. It almost fely like one couldn't slide off the road even if one wanted to  Yep, some say that this in itself, takes away the fun from driving, but no, I think it gives it the edge .. it all depends on a persons individual driving style. I have to admit though .. I am tempted by the Haldex 60/40 split upgrade . . :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## higgo55 (Nov 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> On my way back from UK Performance today some joker in a Focus ST had a go, I think he's still at the lights with his wheels spinning. Dont you just love damp, greasy Yorkshire Autumn roads combined with Quattro and Sports Haldex! :lol:


really liked your angel eyes, never seen them on a tt until today - bet you enjoyed waving to the ST!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > rabvtec said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: nice try


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i hd a little go with a boy racer in a saxo vts, i absoutly killed him at the lights he was shocked?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

qstix said:


> Last week I had a race with both a civic type r and an e36 m3, i would say i was quicker than the m3, but the civic had the edge on me, only just though, im talking splitting hairs here, my car is standard, so when i chip it, i should leave them all for dust..


was this in the wet or dry?
my mate (if you read this), has a e36 m3 and haven't been head to head, but think he'll wipe me without even trying to hard, they're quick!


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

i am embarrased to admit this but i got severely humiliated by a renault clio in the week.....dont know what it was but it had massive wheel arches at the back and it was a V6??? :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

richie_tt said:


> i am embarrased to admit this but i got severely humiliated by a renault clio in the week.....dont know what it was but it had massive wheel arches at the back and it was a V6??? :x


 :lol: :lol: No need to be embarraesed the V6 two seater Cleo's are very very quick you would not have had much of a chance


----------



## NDM (May 28, 2006)

I used to work for Honda, so over the course of two years, must have 4 Type Rs as company cars, we used to get a new car every 6 months or so 

The driving experience in the TT is so much better than the type R.

N


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Raced a Type-R a while back, once I got into second I spooled up and was gone.


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

elderberry blue said:


> i hd a little go with a boy racer in a saxo vts, i absoutly killed him at the lights he was shocked?


LOL ... go pick on someone your own size :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I just had a 330ci trying to race me on the way to work :roll:

I showed him who was boss but he just couldn't help himself...


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> I just had a 330ci trying to race me on the way to work :roll:
> 
> I showed him who was boss but he just couldn't help himself...


are you mapped up yet? or did you beat him standard?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Tis the season of roads so wet
Tyres still spinning, not set off yet?
I plant the gas, let clutch go
By eck its Quattro dont you know!

My Haldex sorted, drives the rear
No spin at all, in any gear!
All that power, I lay down
Leave FWD behind, with a frown

Bouncing, spinning, pain in the ass
As I just jump, right on the gas
Come on then m8, lets see your stuff
Dont sit there spinning, in a huff

You see, the thing you forgot is this
BHP is just taking the piss
Cos in the end, if you have no traction
U can use, just a minor fraction

So when its wet and you see me waiting
At the lights FWD baiting
Resist the urge, dont do it man
Unless you're a Scooby, cos *you * probably can!

:wink:


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Leg said:


> Tis the season of roads so wet
> Tyres still spinning, not set off yet?
> I plant the gas, let clutch go
> By eck its Quattro dont you know!
> ...


christ


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Tis the season of roads so wet
> ...


Thats how BORED I am at work :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

That's awesome Leg :lol: Says it all.

If you're FWD, unless it's bone dry, don't even try.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> p-torque.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol: Nice one Rich now get some work done


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I had 3 tryers in a day

1. PORSCHE BOXSTER
2.Top of the range volvo
3.mini cooper s

All failed quite miserably, and oh what fun i had 

karen


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> I had 3 tryers in a day
> 
> 1. PORSCHE BOXSTER
> 2.Top of the range volvo
> ...


Was this in the MK2 TT?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > I had 3 tryers in a day
> ...


Yep Mad fools! :lol:


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

> Yep Mad fools!


Nice :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> richie_tt said:
> 
> 
> > i am embarrased to admit this but i got severely humiliated by a renault clio in the week.....dont know what it was but it had massive wheel arches at the back and it was a V6??? :x
> ...


got buzzed by one of these earlier this year. Went flying past me on a dual carriageway, then I caught him at a roundabout. He floored it but I reeled him in with each gear change until he had to get out of my way. I had three people in my car plus a week's worth of luggage - but then again, I wasn't driving a TT.... I was in my alfa..... which I guess is cheating as far as this topic is concerned.... :wink:


----------



## A1YUR (May 7, 2006)

I had a type R before and loved it. The TT is fast but don't FEEL it, I had the Haldex upgraded last week, loving it ! Somehow the handling improve the FEEL quite a lot. One thing the Type R never have any problems at all.


----------



## Andy_m3 (Nov 27, 2006)

p1tse said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I had a race with both a civic type r and an e36 m3, i would say i was quicker than the m3, but the civic had the edge on me, only just though, im talking splitting hairs here, my car is standard, so when i chip it, i should leave them all for dust..
> ...


I will definately agree with you here  , although alot of E36 M3's out there are not running right.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

both in the dry, down a forest road, with both good straights and some nice bendy bits..


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a 330ci trying to race me on the way to work :roll:
> ...


Standard with ESP of and super fast gear change :lol:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

It always feels so good if it's a BMW or a chav :lol:


----------

